# Form 80 Guidance Note



## Editor

Form 80 questions explained. These explanations are to be used as a simple guide ONLY to help you complete your form. Tick where applicable ? Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS. Below I thought we could give a simple explanation to what each title means please fill in accordingly; [...]

Click to read the full news article: Form 80 Guidance Note...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## louiseb

Hello Ed 
clicked on the link but there seems to be only a few questions listed, plus allot of advertisements was this the intention lol. I know the whole form 80 will be posted later but this link seems a little confusing, or is it me lol?
Louise


----------



## Nushkito

Editor said:


> Form 80 questions explained. These explanations are to be used as a simple guide ONLY to help you complete your form. Tick where applicable ? Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS. Below I thought we could give a simple explanation to what each title means please fill in accordingly; [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: Form 80 Guidance Note...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


Hi there,

I have a question about Form 80, question 16. I have identity documents from both the US and Canada. However, I lost my social security card from the US four or five years ago and I cannot remember whether it had my middle name on it or not. Are there any consequences if I put down the incorrect format of my name? Also, does anyone know how to determine when you receive citizenship if its by descent? i.e. I was born in the US but my parents are from other countries. Would it be the date that I was first issued my passport from their respective countries of origin?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## mrgeminian

Editor said:


> Form 80 questions explained. These explanations are to be used as a simple guide ONLY to help you complete your form. Tick where applicable ? Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS. Below I thought we could give a simple explanation to what each title means please fill in accordingly; [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: Form 80 Guidance Note...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


Please can you people guide me for form 80 and form 1221. As these two forms, should I have to fill it only one copy of each form as a principal applicant or every member of a family has to fill it separately who is plus 16?

Regards,


----------

